# Puppy cut?



## Maddyy (Dec 4, 2010)

I really like the hair cut on the Maltese with the red bow, thats next to the S in spoiled maltese(above on the left). I just dont know whats it called. Is it a puppy cut? I was looking at the other threads and the puppy cut was different.....


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Theres loads of different puppy cuts


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

That is a very cute cut for sure!! Like Orla, above, pointed out..there are a gillizon different interpretations of a puppy cut. Sometimes it helps to take in a photo of the exact cut you want.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

That is actually a puppy so I doubt it's hair had been cut much, if at all, at that point


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, that is a puppy cut, but that specific picture is of a puppy so if any of the hair has been cut, it's most likely only been the face or a tiny trim on the body.

If you want that length of hair on the body, just ask the groomer to do about 2" all over. The ears are puppy ears and the hair hasn't grown on them yet so that is why they're short and pointy like that. The groomer can do that, too, if you want the close angled ears like that. If you ask for a "puppy cut", you will probably get a more shaved body than you want so be specific & bring in pictures of what you want.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

You should take a picture of it to your groomer. Picture works way better than any words.


----------

